# Meetings > Meeting μηνός >  Meeting Αμπελοκήπων --- Σαββάτο 01/12/2007

## kabaiver

Αυτό το Σαββάτο, 1 Δεκεμβρίου 2007 (καλό μήνα!) θα διεξαχθεί για άλλη μια φορά το τρομεροφανταστικό, δημιουργικό και αντιπαραγωγικό meeting της αγαπημένης μας περιοχής των Αμπελοκήπων στο "ΚΑΦΕ ΓΩΝΙΑ" (οδηγίες για το πως να έρθετε παρακάτω) κατά τις 16:00 περίπου. Ετοιμαστείτε να λιώσουμε πάλι!
Καλεσμένοι είναι όλα τα awmnάκια, ανεξαρτήτως συνδεσιμότητας και περιοχής (και το εννούμε αυτό!).

Το καφέ βρίσκεται Αργολίδος και Βελεστίνου και λέγεται "ΚΑΦΕ ΓΩΝΙΑ" ή αλλιώς και σκυλοκαφέ, μιας και αυτό είχε επιλέξει ο fox πριν αμνημονεύτων ετών για να βγάζει τον john70 για βόλτα. Βρίσκεται στον πεζόδρομο πάνω από την παιδική χαρά (αν και το ίδιο γίνεται παιδική χαρά όταν είμαστε εκεί). Λειτουργεί και κρεπερί δίπλα του για όσους έρθουν νηστικοί. Έχει και περίπτερο απ' έξω για όσους ξεμείνουν από τσιγάρα. (Τι άλλο θέλετε...)

Η Αργολίδος είναι ο δρόμος μετά το ξενοδοχείο President
στην Λ. Κηφισίας και φτάνει μέχρι την Πανόρμου.
Πρόσβαση με Μετρό (Στάση Πανόρμου) με ΕΘΕΛ, στάση Ζέρβα στην Λ. Κηφισίας
(450, 550, Α7, Β7,Ε6), ΗΛΠΑΠ (3,13,14,18,19)

Σας περιμένουμε ....!

----------


## acoul

αν θα είναι και ο john70 να περάσω ... μου χρωστάει ένα howto/οδηγό για το σωστό βίδωμα ... πεταλούδας, αλλά δεν το μοιράζεται γιατί θέλει να είναι ο μοναδικός και ο καλύτερος !!

----------


## papako

Ελα εσυ και ας μην είναι ο γιαννης

----------


## kabaiver

Μάλλον θα είναι Σίφνο στο Σαββατοκύριακο ο Γιάννης αλλά οι υπόλοιποι θα είμαστε εκεί. Σας περιμένουμε!

----------


## NetTraptor

> Ελα εσυ και ας μην είναι ο γιαννης


θα στην βιδώσουμε την ... πεταλούδα ...  ::

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papako
> 
> Ελα εσυ και ας μην είναι ο γιαννης
> 
> 
> θα στην βιδώσουμε την ... πεταλούδα ...


εσύ κοίτα να μη σου πέφτει το λινκ με το DAT και μετά γράφεις τον οδηγό ... βέβαια εγώ ψάχνω τον ειδικό οδηγό του john70 ... αλλά είναι closed source --> θέλει ... crack !!

----------


## NetTraptor

Αυτό λέω και εγώ για κοίτα το ... και άσε τις πεταλούδες...  ::

----------


## acoul

> Αυτό λέω και εγώ για κοίτα το ... και άσε τις πεταλούδες...




```
Linux version 2.6.22.10 ([email protected]) (gcc version 4.2.1) #3 Wed Nov 21 17:18:50 EET 2007
CPU revision is: 0001800a
Determined physical RAM map:
User-defined physical RAM map:
 memory: 04000000 @ 00000000 (usable)
Initial ramdisk at: 0x80355000 (108 bytes)
On node 0 totalpages: 16384
  DMA zone: 128 pages used for memmap
  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved
  DMA zone: 16256 pages, LIFO batch:3
  Normal zone: 0 pages used for memmap
Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 16256
Kernel command line: root=/dev/mtdblock1 console=ttyS0,115200 gpio=16383 mem=64M kmac=00:0C:42:0E:5F:E8 board=500r5 boot=1 
Primary instruction cache 8kB, physically tagged, 4-way, linesize 16 bytes.
Primary data cache 8kB, 4-way, linesize 16 bytes.
Synthesized TLB refill handler (20 instructions).
Synthesized TLB load handler fastpath (32 instructions).
Synthesized TLB store handler fastpath (32 instructions).
Synthesized TLB modify handler fastpath (31 instructions).
PID hash table entries: 256 (order: 8, 1024 bytes)
Using 199.998 MHz high precision timer.
Dentry cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)
Inode-cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)
Memory: 61488k/65536k available (1801k kernel code, 3984k reserved, 381k data, 112k init, 0k highmem)
SLUB: Genslabs=17, HWalign=16, Order=0-1, MinObjects=4, CPUs=1, Nodes=1
Calibrating delay loop... 398.95 BogoMIPS (lpj=1994752)
Mount-cache hash table entries: 512
NET: Registered protocol family 16
PCI: Initializing PCI
registering PCI controller with io_map_base unset
Time: MIPS clocksource has been installed.
NET: Registered protocol family 2
IP route cache hash table entries: 1024 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)
TCP established hash table entries: 2048 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)
TCP bind hash table entries: 2048 (order: 1, 8192 bytes)
TCP: Hash tables configured (established 2048 bind 2048)
TCP reno registered
Unpacking initramfs... done
Freeing initrd memory: 0k freed
yaffs Nov 21 2007 17:18:19 Installing. 
io scheduler noop registered
io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)
Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 1 ports, IRQ sharing disabled
serial8250: ttyS0 at MMIO 0x0 (irq = 104) is a 16550A
RB100 UART
korina ethernet MAC address 00:0c:42:0e:5f:e8
RB500r5 nand
NAND device: Manufacturer ID: 0xad, Chip ID: 0xf1 (Hynix NAND 128MiB 3,3V 8-bit)
Scanning device for bad blocks
Bad eraseblock 117 at 0x00ea0000
Bad eraseblock 127 at 0x00fe0000
Bad eraseblock 409 at 0x03320000
Bad eraseblock 564 at 0x04680000
Bad eraseblock 831 at 0x067e0000
Bad eraseblock 965 at 0x078a0000
Creating 2 MTD partitions on "NAND 128MiB 3,3V 8-bit":
0x00000000-0x00400000 : "RouterBoard NAND Boot"
0x00400000-0x08000000 : "RouterBoard NAND Main"
TCP cubic registered
yaffs: dev is 32505857 name is "mtdblock1"
yaffs: Attempting MTD mount on 31.1, "mtdblock1"
yaffs: auto selecting yaffs2
yaffs: restored from checkpoint
Freechunks verification failure 47304 47368 -64
VFS: Mounted root (yaffs filesystem) readonly.
Freeing unused kernel memory: 112k freed
Algorithmics/MIPS FPU Emulator v1.5
yaffs: dev is 32505856 name is "mtdblock0"
yaffs: Attempting MTD mount on 31.0, "mtdblock0"
yaffs: auto selecting yaffs2
yaffs: restored from checkpoint
Freechunks verification failure 767 831 -64
NET: Registered protocol family 1
NET: Registered protocol family 17
flash: module license 'unspecified' taints kernel.
flash: starting...
flash: ptr = bfc00000
flash_ioctl: get_flash_info(void)
flash_ioctl: get_soft_info(void)
flash: started
panicSaver: starting...
panicSaver: get_soft_ptr()=0x0001e000
panicSaver: get_soft_size()=0x00001000
panicSaver: started
panicSaver_ioctl, cmd: 0x1, arg: 0x0
panicSaver_ioctl, cmd: 0x2, arg: 0x0
panicSaver_ioctl, cmd: 0x3, arg: 0x0
PCQ: registered per-connection queue
AGR: registered qdisc
IMQ driver loaded successfully.
	Hooking IMQ before NAT on PREROUTING.
	Hooking IMQ after NAT on POSTROUTING.
RATE: registered
802.1Q VLAN Support v1.8 Ben Greear <[email protected]>
All bugs added by David S. Miller <[email protected]>
rb: starting...
rb: started
SoftDog: cannot register miscdev on minor=130 (err=-16)
IPv4 FIB: Using LC-trie version 0.408
flash_ioctl: open
flash_ioctl: cmd=0x1 arg=0x0
flash_ioctl: FLASH_GET_SECTOR_SIZE
flash_ioctl: cmd=0x2 arg=0x7fdb0960
flash_ioctl: FLASH_READ_KEY_SECTOR
flash_ioctl: release
flash_ioctl: open
flash_ioctl: cmd=0x4 arg=0x10001460
flash_ioctl: FLASH_GET_SOFTWARE_ID = 01d3075f
flash_ioctl: release
flash_ioctl: open
flash_ioctl: cmd=0x1 arg=0x0
flash_ioctl: FLASH_GET_SECTOR_SIZE
flash_ioctl: cmd=0x2 arg=0x7fdb0740
flash_ioctl: FLASH_READ_KEY_SECTOR
flash_ioctl: release
flash_ioctl: open
flash_ioctl: cmd=0x6 arg=0x7fe30d88
flash_ioctl: FLASH_GET_YAFFS_INFO
flash_ioctl: release
flash_ioctl: open
flash_ioctl: cmd=0x1 arg=0x0
flash_ioctl: FLASH_GET_SECTOR_SIZE
flash_ioctl: cmd=0x2 arg=0x7fa0aef0
flash_ioctl: FLASH_READ_KEY_SECTOR
flash_ioctl: release
flash_ioctl: open
flash_ioctl: cmd=0x4 arg=0x7fa0bf10
flash_ioctl: FLASH_GET_SOFTWARE_ID = 01d3075f
flash_ioctl: release
pci 0000:00:05.0: uevent: unsupported action-string; this will be ignored in a future kernel versionfan: init
fan: init
WLAN: node=584, buf=92, buffrag=24, dev=1544
Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.
nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (27648 buckets, 110592 max)
ctnetlink v0.93: registering with nfnetlink.
ip6_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team
ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team
netfilter PSD loaded - (c) astaro AG
a5212_pci_init
PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:04.0 (0000 -> 0002)
PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64
sizeof(a5212_dev)=10624
a5212: MAC version 5, rev 6
a5212: PHY id 65
a5212: 5G radio rev 0x17
a5212: eeprom version 0x3004, size 0x2
regdomain: 0x61
IS_5111
about to alloc
a5212: mac address 0:b:6b:34:96:2f
a5212: IS_SR9=0
w_virtdev_alloc: bcast_sta refcnt 1
a5212_pci_probe: registered at 0xc0040000, irq 142
PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:05.0 (0000 -> 0002)
PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:05.0 to 64
sizeof(a5212_dev)=10624
a5212: MAC version 5, rev 6
a5212: PHY id 65
a5212: 5G radio rev 0x17
a5212: eeprom version 0x3004, size 0x2
regdomain: 0x61
IS_5111
about to alloc
a5212: mac address 0:b:85:3:25:f0
a5212: IS_SR9=0
w_virtdev_alloc: bcast_sta refcnt 1
a5212_pci_probe: registered at 0xc0060000, irq 143
Atheros-5212 PCI: no cards found
Atheros-5212 0000:00:04.0: uevent: unsupported action-string; this will be ignored in a future kernel version<3>pci 0000:00:03.0: uevent: unsupported action-string; this will be ignored in a future kernel versioneth0: devid 1
ctl_zap
W: stay in same state 0
ctl_zap
W: stay in same state 0
via-rhine.c:v1.10-LK1.4.3 2007-03-06 Written by Donald Becker
PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:02.0 (0080 -> 0083)
PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64
io_map_base of root PCI bus 0000:00 unset.  Trying to continue but you better
fix this issue or report it to [email protected] or your vendor.
eth1: VIA Rhine III at 0xb8800000, 00:0c:42:0e:5f:e9, IRQ 142.
eth1: MII PHY found at address 1, status 0x7849 advertising 05e1 Link 0000.
PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:03.0 (0080 -> 0083)
PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:03.0 to 64
eth2: VIA Rhine III at 0xb8800400, 00:0c:42:0e:5f:ea, IRQ 143.
eth2: MII PHY found at address 1, status 0x7849 advertising 05e1 Link 0000.
eth1: link down
eth1: devid 4
eth2: link down
eth2: devid 5
via-rhine 0000:00:02.0: uevent: unsupported action-string; this will be ignored in a future kernel version<3>pci 0000:00:00.0: uevent: unsupported action-string; this will be ignored in a future kernel version<3>serial8250 serial8250: uevent: unsupported action-string; this will be ignored in a future kernel version<3>platform flash-nor: uevent: unsupported action-string; this will be ignored in a future kernel version<3>platform rb500-cf: uevent: unsupported action-string; this will be ignored in a future kernel version<5>SCSI subsystem initialized
eth0: devid 1
libata version 2.21 loaded.
RB500 CF
scsi0 : cf-rb500
ata1: PATA max PIO6 cmd 0xb8a10800 ctl 0xb8a1080e bmdma 0x00000000 irq 149
ata1.00: CFA: SanDisk SDCFB-128, HDX 2.15, max PIO4
ata1.00: 250880 sectors, multi 0: LBA 
CF: ext clock 99999 kHz 10000 ps
CF old devxc 0x04913300 devxtc 0x133a
CF new devxc 0x038e6600 devxtc 0x1227
CF PIO mode changed to 4
ata1.00: configured for PIO4
scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SanDisk SDCFB-12 HDX  PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 250880 512-byte hardware sectors (128 MB)
sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: disabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 250880 512-byte hardware sectors (128 MB)
sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: disabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
 sda: sda1 sda2
sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI removable disk
korina korina: uevent: unsupported action-string; this will be ignored in a future kernel version<3>rb500r5-nand rb500r5-nand: uevent: unsupported action-string; this will be ignored in a future kernel version
```

----------


## NetTraptor

Ναι ωραίο είναι... φερτο πίσω....  ::   ::   ::  

Τι εννοεί ο ποιητής? οΕο..???


άσε που αμανε δεν γουσταρς... βγάλε και κανένα άλλο να έχουμε και εμείς καμιά διαδρομή...  ::

----------


## ngia

Αυτό το Σάββατο , θα έχει και την *Κυριακή* meeting, ίδιο μέρος, ίδια ώρα, οπότε κρατείστε χώρο και για επόμενη ημέρα ... η αντζέντα θεμάτων θα είναι έκπληξη ..

----------


## nc

> Αυτό το Σάββατο , θα έχει και την *Κυριακή* meeting, ίδιο μέρος, ίδια ώρα, οπότε κρατείστε χώρο και για επόμενη ημέρα ... η αντζέντα θεμάτων θα είναι έκπληξη ..


Welcome back!  ::

----------


## fon_hussan

Δεν κρατιέται ο πλωτάρχης, οι δεξαμενές νερού του στο υποβρύχιο έχουν αδειάσει επικινδύνως...!  ::  

Εμφανίζει στερητικό σύνδρομο της νόσου καφεδό-μπλαμπλά κτλ, και κατεδαφισεώς σουβλακοκατάνοιξης.....

----------


## NovemberQ

> Αυτό το Σάββατο , θα έχει και την *Κυριακή* meeting, ίδιο μέρος, ίδια ώρα, οπότε κρατείστε χώρο και για επόμενη ημέρα ... η αντζέντα θεμάτων θα είναι έκπληξη ..


*Επιτροπή υποδοχής =>* ( TheLaz, Bliz, Panste και άλλοι.... ) και αν το βρείς τι έχει το menu ?  ::  

btw *Welcome back*

----------


## kabaiver

Ωωωωω! Καλώς ήρθες!
Θα έρθεις και το Σάββατο ή μόνο την Κυριακή;

----------


## kabaiver

> Αυτό το Σάββατο , θα έχει και την *Κυριακή* meeting, ίδιο μέρος, ίδια ώρα, οπότε κρατείστε χώρο και για επόμενη ημέρα ... η αντζέντα θεμάτων θα είναι έκπληξη ..


Ιδού η ατζέντα θεμάτων (φαίνονται και τα πιτόγυρα...)

----------


## TheLaz

Θα περάσω με Badge σήμερα μετά τις 1700...

@ngia
Welcome back....σε περιμένω να περάσεις...

----------


## badge

Ας κοπιάσουν όσοι μπορούν να πιούμε έναν ακόμη ηρωϊκό φράφο...
Και ελπίζω μέχρι τις 17:00 να έχω νεότερα σχετικά με τα hacks των φρέσκων Aladino.  ::

----------


## NovemberQ

> Θα περάσω με Badge σήμερα μετά τις 1700...
> 
> @ngia
> Welcome back....*σε περιμένω να περάσεις...*


Ωωωωχ..  ::

----------


## TheLaz

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από TheLaz
> 
> Θα περάσω με Badge σήμερα μετά τις 1700...
> 
> @ngia
> Welcome back....*σε περιμένω να περάσεις...*
> 
> 
> Ωωωωχ..


Μη καρφώνεσαι.........το παίζω cool και light μέχρι να τον δω.... ::

----------


## ngia

> Ας κοπιάσουν όσοι μπορούν να πιούμε έναν ακόμη ηρωϊκό φράφο...


ένας φράφος την ημέρα το γιατρό τον κάνει πέρα..




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NovemberQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από TheLaz
> 
> ...


έτσι ε???
δεν έχει φώτος για σένα τότε...

----------


## TheLaz

Καλημερίζω την φανταστική κλίκα....  ::  

Νομίζω πως
1)Λόγω γιορτών
2)και για να μη λείψει το scheduled ξύσιμο στον Νικήτα

Να το καθιερώσουμε σε καθημερινή ή σχεδόν καθημερινή βάση.

Ας αλλάξει κάποιος και τον τίτλο...

Περιμένω συμμετοχές για σήμερα.

----------


## NovemberQ

Δεν είναι κακό, θα το παλέψω.... αλλά
α) Είσαι connected ή σε έχει στη δίαιτα;
β) Γιατί παίζει ο Shiba ακόμα ; ( προσοχή στην απάντηση !)

----------


## panxan

Δεν τον πίνουμε τον καφέ στην ταράτσα μου να φτιάξουμε και το link με τον geosid?
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic....&sd=a&start=45
Παρέχονται και ζεστά μπουφανάκια

----------


## TheLaz

> α) Είσαι connected ή σε έχει στη δίαιτα;


Δίαιτα δίαιτα...Θα ανάψω μία λαμπάδα 2 μέτρα σε αυτό τον άγιο άνθρωπο
τον sboli που έχουμε κρεμαστεί τόσοι άνθρωποι πάνω του.




> β) Γιατί παίζει ο Shiba ακόμα ; ( προσοχή στην απάντηση !)


 Να πάρω τη βοήθεια του κοινού ?  ::  

@panxan
Με ένα μπουφάν δεν με λαδώνεις για να έρθω ταράτσα...Βάλε κανένα 2μετρο Ρωσίδιο 
να κάνουμε σωστές δουλειές....

----------


## ngia

> Δεν είναι κακό, θα το παλέψω.... αλλά
> α) Είσαι connected ή σε έχει στη δίαιτα;


έχουμε καιρό ακόμα..



> β) Γιατί παίζει ο Shiba ακόμα ; ( προσοχή στην απάντηση !)


a. γιατί έφυγε η μία μνήμη
b. γιατί ο bliz εργάζεται τις τελευταίες ώρες
(η σωστή απάντηση βρίσκεται με την μέθοδο της εις άτοπο επαγωγή)



> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NovemberQ
> 
> α) Είσαι connected ή σε έχει στη δίαιτα;
> 
> 
> Δίαιτα δίαιτα...Θα ανάψω μία λαμπάδα 2 μέτρα σε αυτό τον άγιο άνθρωπο
> τον sboli που έχουμε κρεμαστεί τόσοι άνθρωποι πάνω του.


καλύτερα δύο λαμπάδες προβλέπω να χρειάζονται, αφού όταν λιώσει η πρώτη θα χρειαστεί να ανάψει η δεύτερη

----------


## NovemberQ

> ....
> b. γιατί ο bliz εργάζεται τις τελευταίες ώρες
> ....


Το βρήκα αυτό; Τι δώρο έχει ;
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## ngia

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ngia
> 
> ....
> b. γιατί ο bliz εργάζεται τις τελευταίες ώρες
> ....
> 
> 
> Το βρήκα αυτό; Τι δώρο έχει ;


welcome to blizoland (κι ' ομως υπάρχει) !
κέρδισες μια αλλαγή μνήμης στο ρουτερ σου.. 
(ήταν εύκολη η απάντηση , πιστεύω να μη περίμενες κάτι παραπάνω)

----------


## TheLaz

*ΚΑΦΕΣ ΘΑ ΠΑΙΞΕΙ ??????*  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ngia

> *ΚΑΦΕΣ ΘΑ ΠΑΙΞΕΙ ??????*


νευράκια? να σκέφτεσαι λιγότερο και τότε θα λιγοστέψουν...  ::  
Στις 5:00 καλά είναι?

----------


## TheLaz

Κατα τις 1830-1900 ελεγα να περάσω.
Κάτσε να δουμε και ποιός άλλος θα είναι....

----------


## kabaiver

Όλο και κάποιος θα έρθει...
Αλήθεια, έχει κανείς να μου πουλήσει ένα Dreambox για να το πάω αύριο στο χωριό μου;

----------


## ngia

νέα φωτογραφικά ντοκουμέντα έρχονται να προστεθούν στα υπάρχοντα ηχητικά, τα οποία έχει παρουσιάσει το κανάλι μας ... τα γεγονότα τρέχουν και ο δημοσιογράφος τρέχει από πίσω τους να τα προλάβει ..[attachment=3:9eb4c]badge_tsekouratos.jpg[/attachment:9eb4c][attachment=2:9eb4c]kabaiver_organizing.jpg[/attachment:9eb4c][attachment=1:9eb4c]paidi_indigo.jpg[/attachment:9eb4c][attachment=0:9eb4c]sbolis_geniko_xeimeio_aeroporias.jpg[/attachment:9eb4c]

----------


## ngia

νέα αδιάψευστα αποδεικτικά στοιχεία ... το κανάλι μας παρουσιάζει για πρώτη φορά την παγκόσμια πατέντα φωτογράφισης ηχητικού κειμένου διά της μεθόδου του συννεφακίου ...
[attachment=1:fe454]thelaz_and_thedevil.jpg[/attachment:fe454][attachment=0:fe454]vigor_at_prasa.jpg[/attachment:fe454]

----------


## ngia

..δεν θα μπορούσε να απουσιάζει και το αντίστοιχο video .. για τους πλέον δύσπιστους ... και μάλιστα με την original φωνή (ok δεν έχει σπύρο και ζαχαρία, όμως έχει γιώργο και νίκο)

----------


## john70

Έδωσες ρέστα πάλι!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## badge

Μιλάμε έγινα ΕΝΑ με το πάτωμα στα γέλια  ::

----------


## TheLaz

Αντε μπράβο παιδιά.....
Έχουμε το ΚΛΙΚΑ και το ΚΛΙΚΑ RELOADED,
αντε να μας φτιάξει και ο Νικήτας το ΚΛΙΚΑ REVISITED
να είμαστε κομπλέ.
Έτσι μου ρθε να φτιαχτούμε.... γουστάρω τρελλό φτιάξιμο... ::  

Πάντως η θεματολογία χθες ήταν απίστευτη...Τι να πρωτοθυμηθώ...
Την έκτακτη συμμετοχή του Σπύρου (sbolis)...
Τον kabavier να οργανώνει για τον εαυτό του ραντεβού στα τυφλά...
Τον badge να περιγράφει ιστορίες από γνωστό Ρωσάκι της πιάτσας....
Τον John70 να προσπαθεί συνέχεια να με φτιάξει...(δείτε φωτό)
Τον John70 να προσπαθεί να φτιάξει τον vigor...
Toν Fon να προσπαθεί να φτιάξει τον ngia...
Την σερβιτόρα που ήθελε να φτιάξει τον kabavier...
Tον vigor να φτιάχνει τον fox...
Τον sbolis να φτιάχνει εμένα (ήταν καλύτερη προσφορά άπό του John)...
Tον John70 να περιγράφει τρελλές ιστορίες μασάζ με ισπανόφωνους τερματισμούς...
Τον ngia να προβληματίζεται γιατί μπάζει νερά...
Toν ngia να μας εξηγεί την διαφορά blizoland vs ngialand...

Ζούμε ηρωικές στιγμές (να είχε φτιάξει και το ρούτερ ο Νικήτας)

Αντε πάω να φτιαχτώ στο γραφείο τώρα...  ::   ::   ::   :: 
Την καλημέρα μου.

----------


## NovemberQ

> .....
> Toν ngia να μας εξηγεί την διαφορά *blizoland* vs *ngialand*...
> ......


Αυτό είναι όλα τα λεφτά...
Υπάρχει σε video, doc, pdf, rtfm, foto, οτιδήποτε;

btw κερί (λαμπάδα) άναψες στον Σπύρο;

----------


## TheLaz

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από TheLaz
> 
> .....
> Toν ngia να μας εξηγεί την διαφορά *blizoland* vs *ngialand*...
> ......
> 
> 
> Αυτό είναι όλα τα λεφτά...
> Υπάρχει σε video, doc, pdf, rtfm, foto, οτιδήποτε;


Κάτι θα βρούμε....κάτι έχει τραβηχτεί....  ::   ::  




> btw κερί (λαμπάδα) άναψες στον Σπύρο;


Oh, yes...


Να πω επίσης για όσους δεν το γνωρίζουν ότι την ΚΛΙΚΑ την sponsorάρει
επίσημα ο ένας και μοναδικός *MACACA*  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  !!!

[attachment=0:cb369]macaca1.jpg[/attachment:cb369]

Θα έρθει το Σάββατο στον καφέ...........να τον φτιάξουμε....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

> Πάντως η θεματολογία χθες ήταν απίστευτη...Τι να πρωτοθυμηθώ...
> Την έκτακτη συμμετοχή του Σπύρου (sbolis)...
> Τον kabavier να οργανώνει για τον εαυτό του ραντεβού στα τυφλά...
> Τον badge να περιγράφει ιστορίες από γνωστό Ρωσάκι της πιάτσας....
> Τον John70 να προσπαθεί συνέχεια να με φτιάξει...(δείτε φωτό)
> Τον John70 να προσπαθεί να φτιάξει τον vigor...
> Toν Fon να προσπαθεί να φτιάξει τον ngia...
> Την σερβιτόρα που ήθελε να φτιάξει τον kabavier...
> Tον vigor να φτιάχνει τον fox...
> ...


μόνο γυναικείες ορμόνες μπορούν να σώσουν την κατάσταση, αν και φαίνεται τελειωμένη, διαφορετικά το καφέ εκεί θα πνιγεί στην τεστοστερόνη όπως οι πυρόπληκτοι τώρα με τις βροχές ... προς στιγμήν ψηφίζω κοτομπέικον !!

Ο Dr. πεταλούδας συνιστά αδιάβροχα και καλής ποιότητας παρακαλώ !!

----------


## john70

Σήμερα τι ώρα ??? 


 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Vigor

Ακόμα δεν ξύπνησες...Να σου'ρθω για το καλώδιο?

----------


## ngia

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από TheLaz
> 
> .....
> Toν ngia να μας εξηγεί την διαφορά *blizoland* vs *ngialand*...
> ......
> 
> 
> Αυτό είναι όλα τα λεφτά...
> Υπάρχει σε video, doc, pdf, rtfm, foto, οτιδήποτε;
> ...


Οφείλουμε τα εύσημα στον αρχηγό bliz, διότι ήταν και παραμένει τουλάχιστον 100 years ahead, μόνο που δεν μπορούσαμε να τον κατανοήσουμε….

 ::  Βασικές αρχές στην *blizoχώρα*:
--Μην κάνεις σήμερα κάτι που μπορείς να κάνεις και αύριο
--Μη κάνεις αύριο κάτι που μπορείς να κάνεις μεθαύριο 
--Μην αναβάλεις κάτι για αύριο, που μπορείς να μη το κάνεις καθόλου 
--Μην κάνεις κάτι που μπορούν να κάνουν οι άλλοι
--Μην προγραμματίζεις για το αύριο, μην προγραμματίζεις γενικά
--Μην σκέφτεσαι τόσο πολύ

Η *blizoθεωρία* εδράζεται μεταξύ των άλλων σε στοιχεία που ανέπτυξαν διάφοροι άνθρωποι του πνεύματος κατά το παρελθόν:

 ::  φιλόσοφος Επίκουρος (4ο π.Χ. αιώνα)
_ο άνθρωπος οφείλει να απομακρύνεται από τη δημόσια ζωή και τις υποχρεώσεις και να αποστασιοποιείται από το φυσικό και ηθικό πόνο_

 ::  Πολ Λαφάργκ (19ο αιώνα)
_Οι εργαζόμενοι πρέπει να απελευθερωθούν από το "δόγμα της εργασίας", ένα πάθος που ενέτεινε την εκμετάλλευσή τους_
_Ας είμαστε τεμπέληδες σε όλα έξω από τον έρωτα , το πιοτό και την τεμπελιά_
_H δουλειά είναι η αιτία κάθε πνευματικού εκφυλισμού_ 
_Ο άνθρωπος που έχει πολύ ελεύθερο χρόνο είναι σαν τα καθαρόαιμα άλογα των στάβλων και ο εργαζόμενος, «αξιοθρήνητος υπηρέτης των μηχανών»_ 

 ::  Ο Λαφάργκ επεφύλασσε μεγάλο θαυμασμό για τους Ελληνες της χρυσής εποχής που *περιφρονούσαν* τη δουλειά και «δεν γνώριζαν παρά μόνο τις σωματικές ασκήσεις και τα παιχνίδια του νου» ­ 
(Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι στην blizοχώρα η λέξη Έλληνας σημαίνει *σοφός* -- μάλλον και μόνο εκεί!!)

 ::  Αποκαλώντας τη δουλειά «ατιμωτικό υποβιβασμό του ελεύθερου ανθρώπου» και την τεμπελιά «δώρο των θεών», απαντούσε στους υπέρμαχους της προτεσταντικής ηθικής με το ίδιο νόμισμα: ο Θεός, έλεγε, έδωσε σε όσους τον λατρεύουν το υπέρτατο παράδειγμα της ιδεώδους τεμπελιάς έπειτα από έξι ημέρες εργασίας, *ξεκουράστηκε* για όλη την αιωνιότητα. 

 ::  φιλόσοφος Μπέρτραντ Ράσελ (1872-1970) 
_Οι άνθρωποι να δουλεύουν μέχρι τέσσερις ώρες τη μέρα, ώστε να τους μένει ελεύθερος χρόνος για να ασχοληθούν με τον πολιτισμό και τις τέχνες, να γίνουν πιο αδρανείς, αλλά και πιο ευτυχισμένοι._

 ::  δρ Νταίηβιντ Χένρυ 
_Ο μέσος άνθρωπος έχει κάθε δικαίωμα να κάθεται και να μην κάνει τίποτα. Η κοινή τεμπελιά δεν είναι αρρώστια._ 

 ::  Αλλά και η λαϊκή σοφία έχει εκφραστεί ανάλογα:
_Όταν έχεις τον τεμπέλη τι τον θέλεις τον σοφό!!!
Η πολλή δουλειά τρώει τον αφέντη 
Αν η εργασία ήταν καλό πράγμα θα μας πληρώνανε γι'αυτό?!?! 
Η σκληρή δουλειά δε σκότωσε ποτέ κανέναν, αλλά γιατί να παίζουμε με την τύχη μας;
Μ΄ αρέσει η δουλειά. Μ' ενθουσιάζει. Μπορώ να κάθομαι επί ώρες και να την κοιτάω 

_

[attachment=0:ac381]blizoland.jpg[/attachment:ac381]

----------


## TheLaz

Ξερεις τι θα μπορούσες να έχεις κάνει όση έγραφες τις αμπελοφιλοσοφίες....?????

*ΝΑ ΕΙΧΕΣ ΦΤΙΑΞΕΙ ΤΟ F*****G ROUTER*

@John70
1) Δεν μπορώ σήμερα....παίζει όμως να περάσω για κανένα
μισάωρο να πάρω τη δόση μου
2) Με έβαλες σε σκέψεις χθες......(για το δώδεκα που λέγαμε)

@ngia
Πέμπτη, Παρασκευή έχω άδεια....Τα ματώνουμε παρέα...  :: 


Θέλω και spirosco όμως...  ::

----------


## ngia

> Ζούμε ηρωικές στιγμές (να είχε φτιάξει και το ρούτερ ο Νικήτας)
> Αντε πάω να φτιαχτώ στο γραφείο τώρα...    
> Την καλημέρα μου.


σε έφτιαξα..παίζει το λινκ..φτιάξε με τώρα...ξέρεις εσύ τον τρόπο...




> Σήμερα τι ώρα ???


σκεφτόμουνα για σύλλογο ... αλλά μάλλον καλύτερη ιδέα ο καφές με fox




> Ακόμα δεν ξύπνησες...Να σου'ρθω για το καλώδιο?


δεν συμπλήρωσε 12ώρο .. είναι και της ηλικίας αυτά ...
μπορείτε και αύριο να κάνετε το καλώδιο ... δε χρειάζονται βιασύνες ... προκειμένου να γίνει καλή δουλειά

----------


## john70

> 2) Με έβαλες σε σκέψεις χθες......(για το δώδεκα που λέγαμε)



Δώδεκα !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

XXXXL  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ngia

> Ξερεις τι θα μπορούσες να έχεις κάνει όση έγραφες τις αμπελοφιλοσοφίες....?????
> 
> *ΝΑ ΕΙΧΕΣ ΦΤΙΑΞΕΙ ΤΟ F*****G ROUTER*
> 
> @John70
> 1) Δεν μπορώ σήμερα....παίζει όμως να περάσω για κανένα
> μισάωρο να πάρω τη δόση μου
> 2) Με έβαλες σε σκέψεις χθες......(για το δώδεκα που λέγαμε)
> 
> ...


οχι και αμπελοφιλοσοφίες το απόσταγμα σοφίας του σωτήρη ..
ο κ@λ0ρουτερ οκ είναι ... όμως τώρα νιώθω απίστευτη κούραση .. πρέπει να ξεκουραστώ ... έτσι για να νιώσεις τύψεις ..
Πέμπτη και Παρασκευή δε μπορώ .. παίρνω άδεια από την άδεια ...
μόνο σπύρο, ζαχαρία δε θες?

----------


## TheLaz

> Πέμπτη και Παρασκευή δε μπορώ .. παίρνω άδεια από την άδεια ...


Forget it. Τέλος.



> μόνο σπύρο, ζαχαρία δε θες?


Φυσικά και θέλω...αλλά δεν το γραψα διότι θα άρχιζαν να πετούν μύγες
και θα με κατηγοριοποιούσαν στους hardcore κλικαδόρους πράγμα το
οποίο δεν είναι αλήθεια. Εγώ είμαι απλώς ένα μικρό χαρουμενο tsonter.

Thanks για το ρουτέρι. Με έφτιαξες....σειρά μου τώρα  ::  

Αν πάτε παίζει να περάσω κατά τις 20:00. Let me know.

----------


## enaon

Ορεξάτος γύρισες  :: 
Νιώθω την ανάγκη να κάνω μερικά bw test, να σε βοηθήσω να δεις το ηλιοβασίλεμα από την ταράτσα .

Πρέπει να τα πούμε για να τεκμηριώσουμε την επίδραση που είχε στην πορεία σου, η παραμονή σου στα ξένα.
Δεν χρειάζεται να προγραμματιστεί, μπορεί να γίνει αύριο αν δεν μπορεί να γίνει μεθαύριο. Δεν χρειάζεται επίσης να σκεφτώ-προγραματήσω τι θα πάθεις, έχεις κάνει πολύ σκληρή δουλειά για να με βοηθήσεις να ξέρω.

----------


## ngia

> Ορεξάτος γύρισες 
> Νιώθω την ανάγκη να κάνω μερικά bw test, να σε βοηθήσω να δεις το ηλιοβασίλεμα από την ταράτσα .
> 
> Πρέπει να τα πούμε για να τεκμηριώσουμε την επίδραση που είχε στην πορεία σου, η παραμονή σου στα ξένα.
> Δεν χρειάζεται να προγραμματιστεί, μπορεί να γίνει αύριο αν δεν μπορεί να γίνει μεθαύριο. Δεν χρειάζεται επίσης να σκεφτώ-προγραματήσω τι θα πάθεις, έχεις κάνει πολύ σκληρή δουλειά για να με βοηθήσεις να ξέρω.


σωτήρη είσαι καλά?? μήπως συμβαίνει κάτι κακό??
δεν έχει ξανατύχει να γράφεις έτσι κατανοητά ... πιθανά να είναι η επίδραση της εργασίας ... παρακαλώ να το προσέξεις .. μη ξεχνάς ότι σου 'χει γραφεί να φυλάς θερμοπύλες .. 

προφανώς και χρειάζεται κάτι παραπάνω από μερικά bw tests, άσε που θα σε κυνηγά ο thelaz μετά ...
λοιπόν το μαγαζί ανοίγει *αύριο στις 1800* ... ανυπομονώ να μάθω τι σε βοήθησα να ξέρεις ..

----------


## enaon

Χμμ, σε χτύπησε το σύνδρομο τελίτσας, και ο nikpan το κάνει αυτό, μπορείς να γράψεις κάπου πώς νιώθεις τώρα να να το μελετήσουμε και αυτό αύριο;

----------


## fon_hussan

Υπαρχουν και τα βοιπ....!

Από καφέ σαββάτου το κάνατε μπλαμπλά ως το άλλο σάββατο!!!!
(Το ξεχειλώσατε/με ρε!)....  ::  .....

Αφήστε τις αμπελοκηπο-φιλοσοφίες και ελάτε για αθλοπαιδίες,...!

----------


## TheLaz

> λοιπόν το μαγαζί ανοίγει *αύριο στις 1800* ..


Εγώ είμαι μέσα....

@fon 
Και τι να κάνουμε να ανοίγουμε καινουριο thread για κάθε καφέ... ? ΕΕΕΕΕΕ????  ::   ::   ::  
-Meeting Αμπελοκήπων --- Δευτέρα 3/12/2007
-Meeting Αμπελοκήπων --- Τρίτη 4/12/2007
-Meeting Αμπελοκήπων --- Τετάρτη 5/12/2007
-Meeting Αμπελοκήπων --- Πέμπτη 6/12/2007

Το κρατάμε στο threadάκι του Σαββάτου....εντάξει θα γράψουμε και καμιά ***********ία...  ::   ::  
Εννοείται πως σε περιμένουμε...

Σημερα που γιορτάζει και ο ιδιοκτήτης κάτι πήρε το αυτί μου για μπαλέτα και τα σχετικά...
John please check.

Τα λέμε το βράδυ...

----------


## ngia

> Χμμ, σε χτύπησε το σύνδρομο τελίτσας, και ο nikpan το κάνει αυτό, μπορείς να γράψεις κάπου πώς νιώθεις τώρα να να το μελετήσουμε και αυτό αύριο;


το σύνδρομο τελίτσας το λάνσαρε πρώτος ο john70 και ακολούθησαν μετά άλλοι ... είναι πολύ πρακτικό αν βαριέσαι να ακολουθείς του κανόνες συντακτικού ... απλά παραθέτεις τις σκέψεις σου όπως σου κατεβαίνουν ... ο ίδιος ο γιάννης το βρήκε στην βίβλο του bliz κεφ65.παρ.234. στην οποία περιγράφεται το μοντέλλο ενός ιδανικού κόσμου .. που ονομάζεται blizόκοσμος.

----------


## john70

Για να είμαστε απόλυτα ακριβείς ....

Bliz-0-land = H Χώρα του αύριο .... "Κάνε αύριο αυτό που θα μπορούσες να κάνεις σήμερα" ή ακόμα πιο εύγλωττα "Κλείσε εσύ και θα σε πάρω εγώ σε λίγο" 

and tomorrow never comes 

 ::   ::

----------


## fon_hussan

Υπάρχει και το οψιόν, να τα συμμαζέψω αν συμφωνείτε όλοι (εν καιρώ βέβαια γιατί ο ελέυθερος χρόνος είναι πολύτιμος)...!.

Να γίνονται θέματα δηλαδή σε:
Meeting μηνός (ιανουάριος, φεβρουάριος κτλ εώς τον 12...).
Και να συννενωθούνε οι χώριστες ανακοινώσεις από 4 σάβαττα σε 1 τόπικ...

Πώς σας φαίνεται αυτό?

ΥΓ: μάλλον θα περάσω και εγώ σε λίγο σήμερα....

----------


## enaon

Βλακείες λέτε και θα σας αφήσω στην ίδια τάξη.
Δεν είναι στην βίβλο αυτά, είναι στο έκτακτο παράρτημα ΣΤ με τίτλο, 
«Πώς να αποφύγετε τον Γιάννη, που αν σας χώσει σήμερα θα σας χώσει και αύριο, και μεθαύριο, και αντιμεθαύριο κλπ.»

----------


## john70

> «Πώς να αποφύγετε τον Γιάννη, που αν σας χώσει σήμερα θα σας χώσει και αύριο, και μεθαύριο, και αντιμεθαύριο κλπ.»


Χμμμ , Μπα δεν έχει νόημα να σε χώσω μιας και πάλι με κάιρο θα μας ενώσεις  ::   ::

----------


## Vigor

Έχασες τις αγορές του Σωτήρη και λοιπών παρευρισκομένων σε οικιακό εξοπλισμό...  ::   ::

----------


## ngia

σημερινή αντζέντα θεμάτων..

-- φτιάχθηκε και ο thelaz.. μπορείς να είσαι ο επόμενος ...
-- ευχές trackman σε winner .. φήμες αναφέρουν ότι θα ασχοληθεί ο trackman με το wind, ενώ ο winner θα πάει αμερική 
-- επαναφορά cirrus στον ορθό τον δρόμο .. γιατί όλοι δικαιούνται να κάνουν λάθη στη ζωή τους ...

[attachment=2:48dc9]cirrus_se_kindino.jpg[/attachment:48dc9][attachment=1:48dc9]trankman_winner_eyxes.jpg[/attachment:48dc9][attachment=0:48dc9]vigor_thelaz_ftiaksimo.jpg[/attachment:48dc9]

----------


## ngia

και τώρα κάτι που όλοι περιμέναμε...

--Λίγες φορές έχουμε δει τον bliz σε ανησυχία .. ο φακός αποθανάτισε μια από αυτές τις σπάνιες, σύντομες στιγμές .. 

--Στην επόμενη φώτο διακρίνεται ο bliz σε στιγμή έντονης εγκεφαλικής δραστηριότητας .. την στιγμή αυτή παρουσιάστηκε βλάβη στο δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ, όπως μαρτυρούν και οι παρευρισκόμενοι ..

--Στην τελευταία φώτο, ο σωτήρης σκέφτεται πως θα ενσωματώσει το 1-wire στην σκούπα που μόλις αγόρασε, ώστε αυτή να μπορεί να σκουπίζει μόνη της ..





> Έχασες τις αγορές του Σωτήρη και λοιπών παρευρισκομένων σε οικιακό εξοπλισμό...


γιάννη..νομίζω ότι βρήκαμε θέμα για τις επόμενες τρεις εβδομάδες 

[attachment=2:76017]bliz_anyshxia.jpg[/attachment:76017][attachment=0:76017]o_bliz_kai_i_skoypa_toy.jpg[/attachment:76017]

----------


## TheLaz

Είμαστε καμένοι όλοι μας......  ::  ...Τέλος.

@Σπύρο & Ζαχαρία: 5Φ έκαστος γιατί φτιάχτηκα μόνος μου...  ::   ::  

@ngia: Τι έπαθε πάλι και έπεσε (...ο router..)

@winner: Μη πεις τίποτα...σε κατάλαβα...

@κλίκα: [email protected]:00

To σοκ της ημέρας.....Στο δρόμο για το καφέ ο Νικήτας μου έλεγε ιστορίες για
σωληνάδικα στην Γεωργία....αυτό είναι normal...το σοκ ήταν που είχε πάρει
ύφος και στυλ ειδικού...  ::   ::   ::  


Agenda Παρασκευής
-Ο Νικήτας θα μας εξηγήσει τις high-end διατάξεις φασο-γείωσης (πολύ προχώ) που 
χρησιμοποιεί στην ταράτσα του.
-Ο winner θα μας εξηγήσει 1-wire integration σε μπουζοκαλώδια
-Ο bliz θα επιστρέψει σε λίγο  ::  ..με την bluetooth-usb-firewire-QPSK-16QAM-DSL2+++++ σκούπα του
-Ο fon θα μας στείλει στη μαύρη τρύπα

και εγώ τώρα πάω για νάνι...
CU tomorrow...

----------


## enaon

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Vigor
> 
> Έχασες τις αγορές του Σωτήρη και λοιπών παρευρισκομένων σε οικιακό εξοπλισμό...  
> 
> 
> γιάννη..νομίζω ότι βρήκαμε θέμα για τις επόμενες τρεις εβδομάδες


Να γιατί δεν έχεις ελπίδα.
Πρέπει να διανέμονται σωστά οι ρόλοι, ώστε να μην πάει χαμένος ο κόπος που θα κάνουν οι άλλοι. 
Το Σάββατο θα έρθει η κοπέλα να καθαρίσει, που σημαίνει ότι στεγνώνει δεν πατιέται, και όπου είναι καθαρά δεν πας από τα βρώμικα και ένα κάρο άλλοι κανόνες πολύ δύσκολοι. Αγοράζοντας την high-tech σφουγαρίστρα-σκούπα του Νίκου, κερδίζω 200-300 σε-σκέυτομαι-καταλαβαίνω-κλπ πόντους, ένα Σάββατο περισσότερο περπάτημα στο σπίτι για να κάνουν δοκιμές της σκούπας μέχρι να βγει μάπα, και δεν χρειάζεται να θυμηθώ να την βγάλω από το αυτοκίνητο, μου το θυμίζεις εσύ.

----------


## nikpanGR

Aφου το γλεντάτε κι ολας...τι να πώ......δεν παιζόσαστε με τίποτα.....  ::  abelogarden η συμμορια του φτιάξε με!!!!  ::

----------


## kabaiver

Εεεεε! Περιμένετε και μένα. Αύριο επιστρέφω από το χωριό.

----------


## TheLaz

> Εεεεε! Περιμένετε και μένα. Αύριο επιστρέφω από το χωριό.


Έχασες.......  ::   ::  
*1 hour to coffee*

----------


## nikpan70

Να σας στείλω ΠΕ ή να σας φτιάξω ??  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## TheLaz

Η ισχύς εν τη ενώσει  ::   ::   ::   :: 

Αντε βρε...να δουμε και τον nikpanosco  ::  

Καλά μιλάμε έχετε ξεφύγει τελείως....  ::   ::

----------


## ngia

> Η ισχύς εν τη ενώσει    
> 
> Αντε βρε...να δουμε και τον nikpanosco  
> 
> Καλά μιλάμε έχετε ξεφύγει τελείως....


..λες?

πρέπει να προσέχεις κανείς τι εύχεται για τον εαυτό του γιατί κάποιος διαβολάκος  ::  μπορεί να ακούει και να το κάνει πραγματικότητα ...
... διαφορετικά  ::  ... shit above and look around ... 

[attachment=1:0b196]nikpan70.jpg[/attachment:0b196][attachment=0:0b196]nikpanosco.jpg[/attachment:0b196]

----------


## TheLaz

*Απλά ΠΡΟΣΚΥΝΩ...ΕΙΣΑΙ ΘΕΟΣ*
The best thread ever. Τέλος.

----------


## fon_hussan

Ανεπισημο μίτνγκ στο γνωστό μερος + 30 λεπτά μετά το πόστ εδώ (γύρω στις 3+).

Η ανακοίνωση γίνεται εδώ γιατί το σχετικό (8/12) ΄φρέσκο' θέμα κάηκε παραπάνω....!

----------

